# Very new newbie.



## Merlin

Hello All,

Just to introduce myself.  I'm a female pensioner, (with arthritis so not particularly mobile) who has just bought a Bedford Camper (nearly as old as me).  I've had one glorious weekend away in her and was tempted by some wild camping but very wary of being totally isolated. Of course I am very aware of the dangers and would like to be as safe as possible so any tips would be much appreciated.  Do people tend to meet up to wild camp in small groups or is that not the way it's done?   Please give me as much help as possible.
Merlin.


----------



## Guest

*Hi*

Hi & welcome Merlin. 
You could look out on this forum for Cas or Sammclouis.
Both ladies and may be able to help you.
Regarding wilding in groups.
Sometimes a few of us meet up for a weekend, nothing special, sometimes on a small campsite and sometimes wilding.


----------



## Deleted member 775

hi merlin i see you have a bedford what model is it i have a cf compas drifter 25 years young nice to welcome you you will pick up some good tips from frendly people


----------



## merlin wanderer

*welcome*



			
				Merlin said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> Just to introduce myself. I'm a female pensioner, (with arthritis so not particularly mobile) who has just bought a Bedford Camper (nearly as old as me). I've had one glorious weekend away in her and was tempted by some wild camping but very wary of being totally isolated. Of course I am very aware of the dangers and would like to be as safe as possible so any tips would be much appreciated. Do people tend to meet up to wild camp in small groups or is that not the way it's done? Please give me as much help as possible.
> Merlin.


never heard of any miss fortunes to people wild camping in this country
don't be put off have fun​


----------



## Merlin

mandrake said:
			
		

> hi merlin i see you have a bedford what model is it i have a cf compas drifter 25 years young nice to welcome you you will pick up some good tips from frendly people



Now you've asked me something Mandrake, it's a CF, circa 1983, on the side together with some wiggly lines is Trailblazer.  Colour described as beige with a lift up roof, 2279 cc.  She's been a bit neglected in the past but I have had her mechanically checked out.  I would like to tidy her up a bit inside because there have been some bodges in the past but she's comfortable and smashing for a quiet break away from it all.


----------



## Merlin

Many thanks for the welcomes.  I felt a bit isolated having an old lady CF because of all the upmarket campers about. (Nothing wrong with that if you can afford it).  It's nice to know there are others out there who aren't frightened to drive a vehicle that has seen a bit of life.


----------



## Guest

Merlin said:
			
		

> Many thanks for the welcomes.  I felt a bit isolated having an old lady CF because of all the upmarket campers about. (Nothing wrong with that if you can afford it).  It's nice to know there are others out there who aren't frightened to drive a vehicle that has seen a bit of life.


Hi Merlin.
I and others have said many times. 
"It matters not what you drive, just enjoy!


----------



## maninahat

Hi Merlin

With a Bedford CF (good choice!) you really need to join the bedford cf club (the Bedheads) at www.bedfordcf.co.uk/

They have meets annually and informal get togethers in between. If you have any questions or probs with your van they are the experts.

No posh vans there!

All you need to know - this site and the bedheads. You can't go wrong.


----------



## maninahat

Doh! Alright I should've checked first - you've already found them by the looks of it.


----------



## autosleeper

Merlin said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> Just to introduce myself.  I'm a female pensioner, (with arthritis so not particularly mobile) who has just bought a Bedford Camper (nearly as old as me).  I've had one glorious weekend away in her and was tempted by some wild camping but very wary of being totally isolated. Of course I am very aware of the dangers and would like to be as safe as possible so any tips would be much appreciated.  Do people tend to meet up to wild camp in small groups or is that not the way it's done?   Please give me as much help as possible.
> Merlin.


Welcome Merlin,  hope you enjoy the site.  I know what you mean, about wilding,  we do it all the time, & are 68 & 73 respectively,  also troubled with arthritis.  My only advice is try to park with another unit if possible & if you feel at all uncomfortable, move on.  We met a man from Scotland, last week who has wild camped for 50 years, never had any bother.  He takes no notice of "No Camping"  "No overnight Parking"   signs & said he had never been moved on.  (A braver man than me!)  Enjoy your camper.


----------



## merlin wanderer

*van age*



			
				***** said:
			
		

> Hi Merlin.
> I and others have said many times.
> "It matters not what you drive, just enjoy!


 
well I drive an E redg Tolbolt Merlin had it 10 years many happy memories


----------



## Guest

No doubt about it.
It is in fantastic condition and I hope you are proud


----------



## merlin wanderer

*old vans*



			
				***** said:
			
		

> No doubt about it.
> It is in fantastic condition and I hope you are proud


 
Thanks ***** I have mind you spent many a day underneath it
but it has to be done trying to keep the dreaded rust at bay
its a petrol engine 140k on the clock and still going strong


----------



## walkers

merlin wanderer said:
			
		

> Thanks ***** I have mind you spent many a day underneath it
> but it has to be done trying to keep the dreaded rust at bay
> its a petrol engine 140k on the clock and still going strong


i mus be lucky then i have an f reg fiat swift capri same chassis as your merlin but for all the searching can only find three little bits of rust on her all on the nearside wing. only 59,000 on the clock and never a days bother in the year i have had her. she's now up for sale, my first and definitely not the last though i shall miss her


----------



## walkers

yours looks great though merlin wanderer


----------



## merlin wanderer

*rust*



			
				walkers said:
			
		

> i mus be lucky then i have an f reg fiat swift capri same chassis as your merlin but for all the searching can only find three little bits of rust on her all on the nearside wing. only 59,000 on the clock and never a days bother in the year i have had her. she's now up for sale, my first and definitely not the last though i shall miss her


 
I live near the Sea, salt in the air not good for motors
You have to be vigilant he he


----------



## walkers

merlin wanderer said:
			
		

> I live near the Sea, salt in the air not good for motors
> You have to be vigilant he he


sounds and looks like you are winning and ttthe rust is losing at the moment


----------



## guest

lovely van,billy xxxxx


----------



## merlin wanderer

*van*



			
				sammclouis said:
			
		

> lovely van,billy xxxxx


Your's is wee belter too


----------



## monkeynut

looks like you have all gone off  topic  . tut  tut  LOL


----------



## merlin wanderer

*off topic*



			
				monkeynut said:
			
		

> looks like you have all gone off topic . tut tut LOL


 
well there is day's on here with no activity so any new posts are fine by me


----------



## guest

hi merlin check out this link here for more info on how to do it!!......
i was very nervous at 1st,but you do get used to it..find somewhere you would like to visit (some great sites on here)..if it feels right..go for it,but always plan your stay..i.e..make sure you can drive away just in case any trouble,dont put external blinds up only internal ones...if you drink make sure you make it clear that you dont intend to drive (done leave keys in the ignition & turn seat if possible)...and last but not least...enjoy!! go with like minded people if you are nervous,sometimes a few of us meetup and you would be welcome to join in..touch wood i have never had a problem and have never been asked to move on....we always respect where we stay..i.e rubbish,noise etc...we prefer wilding than sites as long as you pick a great spot...laybys on a busy rd may be good for a stop over on the way to somewhere,but would you want to spend the weekend in one?? i personally wouldnt but each to there own...anyhow whatever you do...have fun..sammclouis


----------



## Merlin

*Thanks*

Thanks you so much everyone for your welcome.  I don't give a hoot what people think or say about what I'm driving, I'm not asking them to pay for anything, Plus what I have is all mine not owned by a finance company, I like to live within my means.  We can't all drive top of the range and some of us don't want to.  How many vehicles on the road have got a starting handle?

Samm, many thanks for the hints and tips, that sort of information is just what I'm after.  I would love to meet up with a small group but Shropshire is a bit of a way off.  I've got a thing about litter so there's no problem on that count, my keys are on a hook and never left in the ignition, can't turn the seat.  There is a place near me where people seem to camp wild, maybe that's the starting place.

Merlin


----------



## Guest

merlin wanderer said:
			
		

> Thanks ***** I have mind you spent many a day underneath it
> but it has to be done trying to keep the dreaded rust at bay
> its a petrol engine 140k on the clock and still going strong


Hi Merlin Wanderer,
Sorry for late reply, (been a little tied up) but your van does you credit!
Keep it up and long may you enjoy!


----------



## guest

stuff what people think about your van its what you think that counts.....glad you liked my info...we do get out of shropshire quite often so will let you know on here when we are goin to meet and where and see if you can make it eh...as more the merrier...have a good scoot around the site..plenty to learn on here...sammy x


----------



## Merlin

Samm

Have you ever been moved on in the middle of the night, and what do you do if it happens?  I suppose this is one of the things that bothers me a bit.


----------



## guest

Merlin said:
			
		

> Samm
> 
> Have you ever been moved on in the middle of the night, and what do you do if it happens?  I suppose this is one of the things that bothers me a bit.


no never yet!!!
we choose where we park quite  carefully as not to get moved...but thats not to say it never will...it used to bother me more than anything but you do get used to it,and its never happened to me...anyway use some of your female charm on them if they ask you to move......lol


----------



## Merlin

I think I would be very careful where I parked, but as to the female charm, at my age that's a distant memory.  I think I've got to give it a go before the winter then next year I can see how much money I can save by not using sites.
Merlin


----------



## guest

us ladies we have the charm at whatever age......but you will save tons of £ by wilding it...samm


----------



## Merlin

Well thank heavens for that.  I bought my old, cheap camper because I was going on continental coach tours and paying, including spending, about £600 for a week's holiday.  May not be a lot to a lot of people but it is to me and I decided I could have a good time driving myself around and being totally selfish, going where, when and how I pleased, and for a lot less.  I don't like restriction and having to be places at certain times, so the freedom is a holiday in itself, although I will miss the ferry journey and the changing continental scenery, but I realise I have seen so very little of this country.  I probably know the Rhineland better.  I'm off to Luxembourg next week and really wish I wasn't going but it was booked last year.  So watch out, next year I shall be rampaging round the British countryside with a vengence.


----------



## firefighter

*wilding!*

Hi and welcome to the site, I've been following this thread since it's inception and I get the sneakiest suspicion that you're a lot more confident than you make out!! I reckon you're gonna do just fine, enjoy and take lots of piccies for us all to see!!....Daviexx


----------



## Merlin

Hi All,

Many thanks for all the encouragement and messages.  I've not been back before because I was bit off colour, then went on holiday for a week and am now trying to catch up with my college course.  I want to go off for a few days during half term (can go at other times because I do a little school job).  I'd love to try going wild but I am very nervous, I've never been very good in the dark.  

Just had a thought.  I can check out a popular wild site and if it doesn't look right there are three regular sites 4 miles down the road.

Merlin


----------



## walkers

Merlin said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> Many thanks for all the encouragement and messages.  I've not been back before because I was bit off colour, then went on holiday for a week and am now trying to catch up with my college course.  I want to go off for a few days during half term (can go at other times because I do a little school job).  I'd love to try going wild but I am very nervous, I've never been very good in the dark.
> 
> Just had a thought.  I can check out a popular wild site and if it doesn't look right there are three regular sites 4 miles down the road.
> 
> Merlin


if its a popular wild site then my guess is it's gonna be ok it wouldn't be popular otherwise


----------

